# CT Fish Porn



## River Hooligans (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys thought I would share some of my trout pics from last season in CT and NY. If anyone ever has to head to the northeast I would highly recommend you bring a fly rod. I was a guide on the Farmington river in CT and the Delaware system in NY. If anyone is ever heading that way hit me up and I can make sure you get dialed in up there...


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Pretty fish man!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice! I wish our river systems were a tenth as beautiful as some of the ones I've fished in the NE


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Man, those pics make me miss fishing a trout stream. thanks for sharing


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fly Fishing*

Nice fish!

My late Pa-in-Law and I used to fly fish the freshwaters around here.

I still fly fish the surf and flats. 

There's some nice fish to be had. JMHO C2


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work Hooligan!
Thanks for sharing report & pics.
What reel is that, can't quite make out the inscription?
catch 'em up.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful Browns RH!! I wouldn't think of going that direction w/out the fly rods and waders .


----------

